# WOC: Studio Sculpt Foundation



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 30, 2009)

My MA has me so excited about the new foundation that's coming out next week. She has been wearing it all week and says that its not drying and stays true to color.  So needless to say, I can't wait to try it.  Are any of you ladies anticipating buying it?


----------



## fintia (Jan 30, 2009)

I would love to but I've been saving for Hello Kitty!! I can not wait for it to be out already!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep I can't wait either...The hopes of a perfect foundation is always a must try for me...


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah i can't wait!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the new foundation. I always have difficulties getting matched correctly and hence still don't have an HG foundation


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 30, 2009)

I want this foundation as well!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah I wanna try it ...even though I bought 2 MUFE foundations last month!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 30, 2009)

I will definitely give it a go. Sounds absolutely perfect fall/winter! I'm really excited about the new concealer too.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 30, 2009)

i am going to give this foundation a try I'm half way done with my mineralized foundation so why not try a new one. I also want to try the concealer. I am always looking a a better one. All of these products will be perm right?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm a big "skin and foundation" junkie, so I'm excited to see it. The consistency seems very nice!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm excited for this too.  I'm skipping HK for this, because I'm hoping its my HG foundation.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 30, 2009)

i'll try the concealer, but i'm in love with my MUFE powder foundation. I can't say enough about it.


----------



## JassyFresh (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been more excited about this than HK since I found out about it.  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## damsel (Jan 31, 2009)

i want to try the concealer and the 195 brush. i'll stick to mufe for foundation.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 31, 2009)

I am also anticipating the foundation and concealer.  I heard the concealer gives better coverage than the Studio Finish concealer.  If thats the case, then I'm on it!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I can't wait for new concealer formulas (sure, I'll look at the foundation too)! this is one of those instances where I have to go to a MAC store, not a poorly lit counter in Nordstroms.


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 2, 2009)

Very excited!
Getting it for sure!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm excited about this collection! I really want to try the Studio Sculpt foundation. I might get a concealer and I want both the 191 Square Foundation Brush and the 195 Concealer brush. I'll also get the Prep + Prim Skin since I want a better skin primer for my foundation and throw out my Rimmel Fix and Perfect Foundation Primer.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 2, 2009)

i'm totally getting this!!! i love my sff, but since i'm passing on HK i'ma be all over this!!!!


----------



## silvegirl (Feb 2, 2009)

3 more days, im so ready!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

I am actually more excited about the concealer.  I was thinking of buying this and just using it as a foundation, applying only to the areas of my face that really need coverage.


----------



## Lapis (Feb 2, 2009)

well I need to return a mineralized foundation (turned me RED!!) so I'm definately am going to try this one.
I'm not sitting out HK tho, I have $150 set aside just for that


----------



## Sisa (Feb 4, 2009)

I really like this new foundation!

It has a good covering but looks natural and gives your skin a nice glow. It's really nice for days  I need more covering - usually I take Mineralize Satinfinish.
Remarkable that NC35 and NC40 seem to be the same shade (NC40 is deftinately not darker!) but just have a different undertone (35 is more yellow)... I took NC40, it fits better.

And it really stays true on color and all day and my very dry skin accepted it well. 
I got some samples from a friend who bought it a few days before and today I ordered it... YAY!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 4, 2009)

so Sisa..are you normally a "NC 35" in Satinfinish or a "NC 40"?


if you can ..can you swatch both side by side as well


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am actually more excited about the concealer.  I was thinking of buying this and just using it as a foundation, applying only to the areas of my face that really need coverage._

 
lol, i thought that was *my* post (and i just didn't remember typing it) cuz you took the words riiight outta my mouth!!


----------



## Sisa (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_so Sisa..are you normally a "NC 35" in Satinfinish or a "NC 40"?


if you can ..can you swatch both side by side as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Satinfinish is NC35 but too light (but it isn't conspicuous cause of the very light coverage). The Studio Sculpt is NC40 (because of the undertone, Studio Sculpt NC35 looked more yellow). I will swatch it tomorrow or on weekend for you!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm actually going to check it out today myself, but thatwould def. help young ladies who fits in the NC35-NC40 range.

So this means I might be a NC45...geesh! I hope its going to be "fun time" when I'm hunting for my shade.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I compared NC 42 Sculpt Foundation to the Satinfinish Foundation and notice that the Satinfinish Foundation has a tiny bit more yellow to it then the Sculpt Foundation










I compared the sculpt concealer to the select cover-up. In color they match hand in hand. The sculpt concealer applies smooth as liquid, but gives you great cover as studio tech would. 

comparing sculpt concealer nw 35 to select cover-up nw 35 to sculpt concealer nw30





I normal use the NW 35, but I think I will get teh NC 42 in this product (it look more peachy and I think it will work).


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 5, 2009)

i love this foudation, even though i got the wrong color, its great and will be even betta in the right color


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 5, 2009)

I just got this foundation and concealer today during my lunch break.  The MA tried the foundation on my hand and I ALREADY could tell that it was the bomb.  I love the texture!!

The MA told me that its not that type of foundation that you could put dots of it on your face and then get to work.  You have to work at one place on your face at a time.  The foundation dries quickly and if you dont get to it quick, ya might want to start over again.  LOL.  She recommended using either the 190 or 191 brush to apply.

I can't wait to wear it tomorrow!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I just got this foundation and concealer today during my lunch break. The MA tried the foundation on my hand and I ALREADY could tell that it was the bomb. I love the texture!!

The MA told me that its not that type of foundation that you could put dots of it on your face and then get to work. You have to work at one place on your face at a time. The foundation dries quickly and if you dont get to it quick, ya might want to start over again. LOL. She recommended using either the 190 or 191 brush to apply.

I can't wait to wear it tomorrow!!_

 
please post pic on the blog!!!! oh yeah did you get your "usual" color??????


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_please post pic on the blog!!!! oh yeah did you get your "usual" color??????_

 
Yes, I did.  I though judging by another poster's pics in the major thread, that it would run light...but it's really not that different.  I took a look at both the foundation and the concealer and they are the same color as what I would wear.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 6, 2009)

can never have enough foundations!.. and if the concealer covers more than studio finish.. i want it too!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 6, 2009)

I want to try the foundation and concealor.


----------



## Sisa (Feb 6, 2009)

Aaaah... I must ask my b/f tonight how to use the cam right... I don't know how you do these exact pics... my pics I made today are really indefinite


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 6, 2009)

Try it!!!! i was running ut of studio fix fluid anyway so i got this instead, if ended up not liking it i would have just exchanged, lol i always do that when some new comes out so i feel like i didn't waste money!!!!! this foundation is like MUFE HD and SFF had a baby!!!! it has something for everyone!!!!


----------



## marielle78 (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought the concealer in NW40 last night, and it is perfect for under my eyes.  I tried the foundation in NC50 and it was way too dark.  The NC45 foundation was missing.  The MA said that it wasn't in the box.  I will go back in a few days and check again, because the texture of these is wonderful.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm . . . I might try to get some this weekend!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

I went and had my skin made up today and I normally wear NC45 and it was the same in this...But more perfect....she did my concealer in NC45 as well and it looks so perfect...But sometimes my eyes are darker as well so I also got the NC40 concealer


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 6, 2009)

I know I will have to go back for the NC 45 eventually ...thats my shade in the summer.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 6, 2009)

So TISH how's the coverage? I need full coverage. I have blemishes and big pores. I am super DUPER oily... even SFF w/ set powder or blot powder doesn't prevent the breakthru oil. I end up still blotting like every 30 minutes. I'm using the HD Primer and Mat Velvet & Duo Mat powder still w/ no relief! I'm going crazy here. I need a good foundation, concealer, powder and am really frustrated. I called my MAC MUA and she says she doesn't like this foundation. I thought man I have got to try this before now I dunno.


----------



## MsHeatherNicole (Feb 6, 2009)

This is my first post after being a member for several months and lurking. YAY! Anyways, I really REALLY love this foundation. I got it today in NC50 and the concealer in NC45 (I wanted to try a shade lighter for my undereye area since I already have Studio Finish in NC50). Anyways, NC50 is my always shade in everything. I wear Select with SPF and Studio Tech (I think the studio tech makes me look darker). So, when I saw this in the tube I was convinced it was too dark, but after 2 strokes, it blended in perfectly. One of my besties was with me, and all she kept saying was "OMG it looks so good" this foundation is very natural looking, and what I mean by natural is that it looks like you have naturally nice skin. It leaves a dewy sort of finish (satin), which I'm not too crazy about, but nothing a little powder can't fix. I really like this foundation and concealer. The concealer is much more malleable than Studio finish and glides on perfectly,and it feels really nice being applied, too. The best thing about both of these is that they don't recquire a lot of product to be effective. 

Highly recommended


----------



## damsel (Feb 6, 2009)

yay! scandalous beauty:
YouTube - MAC Studio Sculpt Review and Tutorial


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_So TISH how's the coverage? I need full coverage. I have blemishes and big pores. I am super DUPER oily... even SFF w/ set powder or blot powder doesn't prevent the breakthru oil. I end up still blotting like every 30 minutes. I'm using the HD Primer and Mat Velvet & Duo Mat powder still w/ no relief! I'm going crazy here. I need a good foundation, concealer, powder and am really frustrated. I called my MAC MUA and she says she doesn't like this foundation. I thought man I have got to try this before now I dunno._

 
I promise to God I just finished telling my friend Sara ..I cannot stop looking at my face...All she put on was concealer and the foundation no powder no blush or anything and it just looks like perfect skin...the coverage is amazing... I will not use anything else...I gave up MUFE several weeks ago...wasn't working out...It is a creamy studio Tech in my opinion...just perfect!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It is a creamy studio Tech in my opinion_

 
WOW! SOLD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I LOVE the coverage of Studio Tech... it's just that it doesn't keep the oil @ bay. Maybe I'll try Prep & Prime Skin... and the P&P powder when it comes out.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 6, 2009)

Question... all you NC45s are you getting this foundation in the same color? What color concealer? Right now I'm using NC42 in Studio Finish.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ She told me I didn't even need a Primer on with this foundation and it looks so perfect...no pores just a silky matte like finish ..My skin but soooo much better...the weird thing is I needed NC45 in the concealer too...strange...but I did  buy a lighter one too for those really tired dark days


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 6, 2009)

OK... I use NC45 in Studio Finish too but use the NC42 as an under eye & brow highlight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that is perfect...I bought that exactly and a NC45 concealer too just because the texture is thicker than the foundation and sometimes I don;t need concealer at all like today


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ She told me I didn't even need a Primer on with this foundation and it looks so perfect...no pores just a silky matte like finish ..My skin but soooo much better...the weird thing is I needed NC45 in the concealer too...strange...but I did  buy a lighter one too for those really tired dark days_

 
I went today and the MUA did they same thing to me, i'm a NC45 in foundation and she gave me the NC45 in concealer, which was interesting. I'll have to do like you and go back for a lighter one maybe. And you're/she's right, this foundation doesn't need a primer, my skin looks flawless with this stuff on!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 7, 2009)

You ladies have me excited to try it now! I will be glad when some tuts start here and on YT.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 7, 2009)

I just left MAC about an hour ago, I'm in love with this stuff! The tube is bigger than I thought. Like everyone else, my foundation and concealer are both the same, NC50. It blended perfectly. MY MUA (Venretta, Columbia F/S Store) said if some days I don't feel like doing a full face, I can just do the concealer and it would still be good.


----------



## sweetie (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't wait to try this out too.  It sounds great.


----------



## Sisa (Feb 7, 2009)

Some swatches... hope it helps!
Waaaahoooo my hands are so pale this winter...


----------



## KatRosier (Feb 7, 2009)

I love the foundation! Im constantly being matched (mismatched?)NC42 NC43 NC43.5 and once NC44(way too orange). So yesterday I had a makeover at mac, and the MA matched me to NC42 which is a perfect match in RL, but looks a bit yellow in photos.He applied it with 187 that's slightly damp with fix+ to give me a 'glow'. I actually looked glowy instead of oily for once! I haven't tried it with a dry brush yet so I don't really know if I'll like it plain.

The concealer however was disasterous! I'm glad I didn't buy it. My skin is not normally sensitive and I never had an allergic reaction to concealer or foundation in any brand. Some made my skin break out , but never did I end up with a red angry rash like I did last night. Seeing as I don't have it I cant really test again to see if it really is an allergy. Besides the rash , I didn't care for the coverage one bit. I have seriously dark undereye circles. I mean dark to the point of people think I have 2 black eyes when i dont have concealer on. This concealer didn't do anything except highlight the problem. I ended up with shiney light gray circles around my eyes. It doesn't cover better than studio finish, heck even studio lights gave me more coverage.

I don't know how you ladies got it to work. I trust my MA because he teaches at the best makeup school in our region and have been in the industry for over 15 years. Maybe the bad coverage was due to him having a bad day , but that still leaves me with the weird reaction.

Sorry about the rambling, I doubt this makes sense to anyone Im high on painkillers..sorry!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I just left MAC about an hour ago, I'm in love with this stuff! The tube is bigger than I thought. Like everyone else, my foundation and concealer are both the same, NC50. It blended perfectly. MY MUA (Venretta, Columbia F/S Store) said if some days I don't feel like doing a full face, I can just do the concealer and it would still be good._

 
My MUA told me the same thing,perfect for lazy saturday mornings or sunday brunch


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sisa* 

 
_Some swatches... hope it helps!
Waaaahoooo my hands are so pale this winter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
Heylo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can also post your swatches her: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...erages-129969/ to help others <333


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_I love the foundation! Im constantly being matched (mismatched?)NC42 NC43 NC43.5 and once NC44(way too orange). So yesterday I had a makeover at mac, and the MA matched me to NC42 which is a perfect match in RL, but looks a bit yellow in photos.He applied it with 187 that's slightly damp with fix+ to give me a 'glow'. I actually looked glowy instead of oily for once! I haven't tried it with a dry brush yet so I don't really know if I'll like it plain.

The concealer however was disasterous! I'm glad I didn't buy it. My skin is not normally sensitive and I never had an allergic reaction to concealer or foundation in any brand. Some made my skin break out , but never did I end up with a red angry rash like I did last night. Seeing as I don't have it I cant really test again to see if it really is an allergy. Besides the rash , I didn't care for the coverage one bit. I have seriously dark undereye circles. I mean dark to the point of people think I have 2 black eyes when i dont have concealer on. This concealer didn't do anything except highlight the problem. I ended up with shiney light gray circles around my eyes. It doesn't cover better than studio finish, heck even studio lights gave me more coverage.

I don't know how you ladies got it to work. I trust my MA because he teaches at the best makeup school in our region and have been in the industry for over 15 years. Maybe the bad coverage was due to him having a bad day , but that still leaves me with the weird reaction.

Sorry about the rambling, I doubt this makes sense to anyone Im high on painkillers..sorry!_

 
It's funny yesterday I worked mines w/ my fix+ <3333..HI^5 to the glow.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah they told me the same thing!!! lol..That's why in my other post I stated I'm going back for  it. Maybe they got  the "fyi" posted on the package :/


----------



## KatRosier (Feb 7, 2009)

I forgot to add...he didnt seem to care much for either brush but if he HAD to get one he'd go for 195.It's not a quality problem he says but more of a "usefulness" problem. You don't NEED either brush if you have decent foundation and concealer brushes. HTH!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah i passed on the brushes, i didn't like the way it looked applied with them


----------



## couturesista (Feb 7, 2009)

I already had the 191 so need to purchase another. I passed on the concealer brush too. Well, today I decided to try out the less is more face, so I'm only wearing the concealer and my sheer select powder and to be honest I love it! My face feels light and it gave good coverage. The MA suggested the SSP for coverage where concealer was not applied. Of course I'm wearing my "lover" Brunette MSF.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah I already had the #191 and couldn't find the concealer brush (was being used on someone)..glad its not a "most have".


----------



## couturesista (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ I think u can skip it! I only purchase essential MAC Brushes i.e. 109, 266, 217, 224, 239, etc......


----------



## silvegirl (Feb 7, 2009)

any nc45 in sff have to go up or down a shade?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silvegirl* 

 
_any nc45 in sff have to go up or down a shade?_

 
I read the entire thread and none so far... no NC45s so far have had to change shades. I'm going tomorrow to check it out... also NC45... my fingers are crossed. I'm going to ask for a few samples though. I'm soooo tired of buying then returning foundation and powder. I think Sephora has me just tired of trying.... to get the MUFE right.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay I got the foundation in NC50 (my normal shade) and concealor in NW45. My preliminary results are I LOVE IT! I just had her color match me on one side of my face so I haven't done a full face wear it all day trial but like everyone says it looks so natural. It does give a satin-like finish that you can use powder to mattify if you prefer. It looks like your skin but better. I love the concealor as well. Like butter! I passed on the brushes. I have a good foundation and concealor brush already. Didn't seem necessary.


----------



## damsel (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^ are using the concealer for your under-eyes? if so how was it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Okay I got the foundation in NC50 (my normal shade) and concealor in NW45. My preliminary results are I LOVE IT! I just had her color match me on one side of my face so I haven't done a full face wear it all day trial but like everyone says it looks so natural. It does give a satin-like finish that you can use powder to mattify if you prefer. It looks like your skin but better. I love the concealor as well. Like butter! I passed on the brushes. I have a good foundation and concealor brush already. Didn't seem necessary._

 

Loves it to...so much I have two bottles and have safely stored all others in the drawer for now and I am only 3 days in...I didn't even like MUFE initially like this...

I use the concealer for under eye and its like  a nice creamy paintpot of love...great coverage just a dab is all that is needed


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I'm excited about this collection! I really want to try the Studio Sculpt foundation. I might get a concealer and I want both the 191 Square Foundation Brush and the 195 Concealer brush. I'll also get the Prep + Prim Skin since I want a better skin primer for my foundation and throw out my Rimmel Fix and Perfect Foundation Primer._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i want to try the concealer and the 195 brush. i'll stick to mufe for foundation._

 

I got a chance to look at the 195 concealer brush and it's similar to NARS flat concealer brush
Same Taklon synthetic bristle, similar density, similar overall shape although MAC's is smaller


----------



## ejr286 (Feb 7, 2009)

There seems to be an issue with the NC50 at three of my local MAC counter/locations. The NC50 is darker than usual. The SA I spoke to today said they believe that the NC50 and NC55 are switched. So she tested the NC55 on me (I'm normally NC50), and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Has anyone else noticed this mismatch? 

By the way, I love this foundation!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 7, 2009)

Hiya,
Any reports regarding oxidization?  THAT is something I have yet NOT to experience, thank you ladies and congrats on your new


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_^^^ are using the concealer for your under-eyes? if so how was it?_

 
I'm mostly using the concealor to cover some hyperpigmentation I have in some areas. Works great for that! I haven't used it under my eyes yet....


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Loves it to...so much I have two bottles and have safely stored all others in the drawer for now and I am only 3 days in...I didn't even like MUFE initially like this...

I use the concealer for under eye and its like a nice creamy paintpot of love...great coverage just a dab is all that is needed_

 
Agreed. The creamy "painpot" concealor is genius! I love it. And the tube of foundation is bigger than it looks in the promo pictures.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 8, 2009)

........


----------



## MsHeatherNicole (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ejr286* 

 
_There seems to be an issue with the NC50 at three of my local MAC counter/locations. The NC50 is darker than usual. The SA I spoke to today said they believe that the NC50 and NC55 are switched. So she tested the NC55 on me (I'm normally NC50), and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Has anyone else noticed this mismatch? 

By the way, I love this foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hm, you know, I thought it looked a little dark in the tube, and it was a little less golden on my face, but it still looked really nice and there was no line of demarcation between my face and neck. I will say that on the site, Nc55 looks more golden than NC50, and I thought that was weird, despite the fact that the site usually messes up swatches.


----------



## Sisa (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ejr286* 

 
_There seems to be an issue with the NC50 at three of my local MAC counter/locations. The NC50 is darker than usual. The SA I spoke to today said they believe that the NC50 and NC55 are switched. So she tested the NC55 on me (I'm normally NC50), and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Has anyone else noticed this mismatch? 

By the way, I love this foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not in this range, but me and a friend noticed, thah NC30, NC35 and NC40 are nearly the same shade with only different undertones.
I tried out NC35 and NC40 and hat the impression, NC35 makes me look kinda fake tanned... NC40 is more neutral and so it looked lighter anyhow... and I decided to buy NC40. It seems they really switched something, lol


----------



## JassyFresh (Feb 8, 2009)

You ALL have got me excited to get this.  Just waiting on that tax return ya'll...just waiting...

It seems no one has really experienced any adverse reactions either.  My skin has been sooo super-sensitive lately and I just want to make sure.  I think I may try and get a sample and see what happens.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ejr286* 

 
_There seems to be an issue with the NC50 at three of my local MAC counter/locations. The NC50 is darker than usual. The SA I spoke to today said they believe that the NC50 and NC55 are switched. So she tested the NC55 on me (I'm normally NC50), and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Has anyone else noticed this mismatch? 

By the way, I love this foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the formula feels like it's gliding on the skin.... so soft, but when I went to try on the NC50 which is my normal shade but, it was too dark for me too, none of my MA's mentioned that it might be the wrong shade...instead they tried to sell me NC45 which wasn't even there....they said it was on backorder so i left with just the concealer in NC45 and I was sooo hurt.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm wondering if the concealer is the wrong shade too....I haven't tried it yet....What do you guys think???


----------



## ejr286 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsHeatherNicole* 

 
_Hm, you know, I thought it looked a little dark in the tube, and it was a little less golden on my face, but it still looked really nice and there was no line of demarcation between my face and neck. I will say that on the site, Nc55 looks more golden than NC50, and I thought that was weird, despite the fact that the site usually messes up swatches._

 

I'm glad someone else noticed the color difference as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I actually purchased the NC55 and it was more golden than the NC50.  The NC50 was dark for me, but might work in the summer.  I immediate put it on as soon as I got home and I love texture of this foundation.  I'm going to wear it today and see how it goes.


----------



## ejr286 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sisa* 

 
_Not in this range, but me and a friend noticed, thah NC30, NC35 and NC40 are nearly the same shade with only different undertones.
I tried out NC35 and NC40 and hat the impression, NC35 makes me look kinda fake tanned... NC40 is more neutral and so it looked lighter anyhow... and I decided to buy NC40. It seems they really switched something, lol_

 

There is definitely a difference in the colors.  When I go back to the store with my friend today, I'm going to really play with the colors to see what works best.


----------



## ejr286 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I love the formula feels like it's gliding on the skin.... so soft, but when I went to try on the NC50 which is my normal shade but, it was too dark for me too, none of my MA's mentioned that it might be the wrong shade...instead they tried to sell me NC45 which wasn't even there....they said it was on backorder so i left with just the concealer in NC45 and I was sooo hurt.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm wondering if the concealer is the wrong shade too....I haven't tried it yet....What do you guys think???_

 
The two MAC counters that I went to didn't have half of the shades.  The SAs mentioned something about the shipments being held up in customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I wasn't able to try any other shade but the NC50, but it was dark.  Yesterday, I went to the MAC counter (yeah, I've been stalking - LOL), and they had all of the shades.  NC50 (my normal shade) was too dark, NC45 was too light, so I picked up NC55, which looks like it should be NC50 to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Either way, I love this foundation.  I wore it for quite a while last night, and it really has a beautiful finish and didn't get oily (I'm an oily girl) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't tried the concealer, but I'm looking forward to trying it later.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm on my way to the mall now and I'm going to try on NC55 since I've read this thread....I'm also going to take back my nc45 concealer and see if NC50 is a better match....Thanks guys for the advice...I was really upset the other day when I went and really couldn't justify buying the NC50 but reading this gives me hope....LOL


----------



## MsHeatherNicole (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang it! Well, I have a question, guys. Can you return your foundation if the match isn't good and exchange it for another? I'd really like to try NC55 now that you guys have confirmed my suspicions. I kept saying this looks dark, but the MUA and my friend aren't black and they were like no it looks fine. It's not bad, but to me it's noticeable. Regarding the concealers, they match just fine so far that I've noticed.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

yes you can return as long as you have the reciept and even if you don't they will allow you to exchange as long as you have original packaging....


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm okay...I applied the foundation and wore it for several hours yesterday...again I LOVE it. The feel, the texture, it kept my oilies in check.  But it does seem slightly darker than my usual NC50 in SFF. No lines of demarcation and its not super noticeable (maybe only to me since I know what NC50 usually looks like). It is less golden though so i'm wondering if I should try NC45 or maybe NC55 since you guys are saying NC55 is more golden. I'm on the fence.

On another note, my NW45 concealor is a dream. Covers my dark spots great and blended well into my foundation. Hmmmm...


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 8, 2009)

NW43 is true to color. I purchased it today several hours ago. So far so good ... it's staying true to color. I had the MUA makeup only half of my face so that I could compare the color to MSF NW43 that I was wearing. Since I do not like medium or heavy coverage, the MUA used brush #187 for a nice light finish. I like it.


----------



## Lapis (Feb 8, 2009)

I picked up a foundation sample yesterday (due to mineralized foundation in nw 45 being a horrible nightmare) and I love it!! I'll pick up one on Thursday when I go for my hello kitty make over.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just came back from the mall and you guys were soooo right!!! I tried NC55 this time and it was a perfect match!!! YAY!!!! I also returned the NC45 Concealer and picked up the NC50 I've been wearing it for about 5 1/2 hours now and I love it!!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 8, 2009)

So, do you think it won't oxidize on very oily NC45?  Thanks in advance


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I just came back from the mall and you guys were soooo right!!! I tried NC55 this time and it was a perfect match!!! YAY!!!! I also returned the NC45 Concealer and picked up the NC50 I've been wearing it for about 5 1/2 hours now and I love it!!!!_

 

Wew I was about to respond to your first thread and say do NOT buy NC45....Glad you went back and tried it on


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Wew I was about to respond to your first thread and say do NOT buy NC45....Glad you went back and tried it on_

 


Thanks so mcuh for looking out....


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 9, 2009)

What do yall think would be a good match for the concealer if your foundation is NC44?  I usually wear NW35 for concealer, but for this particular one, I THINK its kinda dark.  Would NC42 be too light or just about right?...or maybe NW30?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^I think the NC42...Only because I always wore NW in concealer but it was wayyyy too dark for my Cool shade....I had to get NC45 and NC42...Iam NC45 in the foundation but it was perfect in the concealer too..I just grabbed a NC42 for those really dark days


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I guess I can test it and if it doesn't work take it back.  Thanks


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^I think the NC42...Only because I always wore NW in concealer but it was wayyyy too dark for my Cool shade....I had to get NC45 and NC42...Iam NC45 in the foundation but it was perfect in the concealer too..I just grabbed a NC42 for those really dark days_

 
Okay, thank you Tish!!!  

You're lucky that there's a NC45 concealer to match your NC45 foundation.  Unfortunately, there is no NC44 _anything_ for concealer.  I shall try the NC42!!!  

BTW, do you any of you ladies know if you can return purchases at _ANY_ MAC freestanding store?  Or do you _have_ to return it at the particular store you purchased it from.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know the retail stores will not take it from the freestanding...and Nor will PRO from the retail...

But I think you can from freestanding to freestanding


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_So, do you think it won't oxidize on very oily NC45? Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm combo/oily and i have notice any oxidizing it stays pretty true to its color alll day


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_I'm combo/oily and i have notice any oxidizing it stays pretty true to its color alll day_

 
Thank you SO much...I appreciate your response.  All I got were crickets, but I went ahead and took the plunge.  Thanks again!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting the video!  I didn't bother to play with the foundations because ever since I've found MUFE and Becca foundations, I have no need to go to MAC foundations anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT, the concealer I had to have.  There was no doubt about it.  It's now my new favorite.  I've been using it every day now!  I use NC50 and it's perfect!  I like to wear it with foundation, as well as without foundation just to cover blemishes.  I'm a huge fan.  HUGE. I'll be purchasing a few other shades for my kit as well. (No time soon though, I'm poor.)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_yay! scandalous beauty:
YouTube - MAC Studio Sculpt Review and Tutorial_


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought the nc50 looked dark but I'll keep it because I know I'll be tan soon. I live in the south so it won't be long. But I was wondering what brush is best to use for this I have the 191 and I hate it. It makes the coverage too thick. I can't seem to blend it enough to give me a natural look. My MA said to use msf natural to set it but I don't know what do you think?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I thought the nc50 looked dark but I'll keep it because I know I'll be tan soon. I live in the south so it won't be long. But I was wondering what brush is best to use for this I have the 191 and I hate it. It makes the coverage too thick. I can't seem to blend it enough to give me a natural look. My MA said to use msf natural to set it but I don't know what do you think?_

 
See that's what I was thinking. I'm a little more "pale" now that its winter but in the spring/summer i'll get a little darker so it will be perfect. I'm still gonna go check out the NC55 though...just to see.

My MUA told me the same thing about setting with MSF. She said if I need to use a powder to set, use that because it will keep the natural look of the foundation.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 9, 2009)

dang somebody stole my msf, oh i'll get another one


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_yay! scandalous beauty:
YouTube - MAC Studio Sculpt Review and Tutorial_

 
holy.crap. i'm sssSOLD! gimmie gimmie!! Just to confirm, Tish, u rec NC45 if I'm normally NC45?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay so upon further trial and review, I think my NC50 is pretty dead on. I'll keep this one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is the first day i've worn it from morning on (going on 8 hours already) and I can honestly say this foundation is great. I think initially in the bottle and once you squeeze it out it does look darker than usual but once I put it on and it settled on my face, it was perfect and flawless. This is my first day using a primer and setting it with my MSF. I feel like I have nothing on my face! I've been sick with a cold the past few days and I was back to work today...my coworkers commented on how great I looked and told me I had this glow about me. Seriously...its the satiny finish of the foundation. I love the way the concealor blends into my foundation and gives me the coverage I need. I'm not a foundation every day type of girl so I do want to try just the concealor by itself to see how that works.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ yes, please do let us know how your 'concealer only' try goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mmm... the concealer is almost tempting me to cheat on MUFE?


----------



## sweetie (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silvegirl* 

 
_any nc45 in sff have to go up or down a shade?_

 

I just left my counter and I am NC 45 in studiofix powder and fluid but this MA said she thinks it is too light in this foundation.  She matched me with NW43
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm so confused.  I've never been matched to an NW at all and I get matched almost everytime I go into a store.  I'm oily so NW's usually end up being a hot dirty red mess after a few hours.  I brought home samples of NW43 and NC55 since it's lighter than the NC50.  I should have gotten an NC45 sample too.  I'm about to go try them.


----------



## sweetie (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm on my way to the mall now and I'm going to try on NC55 since I've read this thread....I'm also going to take back my nc45 concealer and see if NC50 is a better match....Thanks guys for the advice...I was really upset the other day when I went and really couldn't justify buying the NC50 but reading this gives me hope....LOL_

 
I told one of the MA's at the counter I went to today what you all had been saying about the NC50-55 issue because she was saying she didnt know if she liked the foundation because her NC50 didnt look right on her.  She checked it out and agreed with you all and was grinning from ear to ear that the foundation may work on her after all.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_I told one of the MA's at the counter I went to today what you all had been saying about the NC50-55 issue because she was saying she didnt know if she liked the foundation because her NC50 didnt look right on her. She checked it out and agreed with you all and was grinning from ear to ear that the foundation may work on her after all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol... see... we don't need to apply for a job at MAC, we already are MAC artists. PERIOD.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_I just left my counter and I am NC 45 in studiofix powder and fluid but this MA said she thinks it is too light in this foundation.  She matched me with NW43.  I'm so confused.  I've never been matched to an NW at all and I get matched almost everytime I go into a store.  I'm oily so NW's usually end up being a hot dirty red mess after a few hours.  I brought home samples of NW43 and NC55 since it's lighter than the NC50.  I should have gotten an NC45 sample too.  I'm about to go try them._

 
 NC45 was too light for me too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear MSFN in Medium Deep but I actually had to put on Dark in order to tone it down. I was running late for work so I didn't have time to redo my entire face. And of course I oiled up... wasn't as much though. I did get a smaple of prep& prime face so maybe that was the help.


----------



## tamelao (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I am normally a NC50 in the studio fix fluid and I was matched to a nw43 in the Studio Sculpt foundation and nw35 concealer.  It looks good for now.  I am going to wear this the rest of the evening to see how it oxidizes.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 10, 2009)

I had already purchased and been using NC50, but went back today just to look at the NC55.  My MA was just as shocked as I was.  So she gave me a hefty sample of the NC55 which I brought home and mixed in a container with my NC50.  The color is a better match to my skin mixed together than the NC50 alone.  So of course I'm going to go back and purchase an NC55.  My MA did say that MAC will probably perfect the color batches somewhere down the line.


----------



## sweetie (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_NC45 was too light for me too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear MSFN in Medium Deep but I actually had to put on Dark in order to tone it down. I was running late for work so I didn't have time to redo my entire face. And of course I oiled up... wasn't as much though. I did get a smaple of prep& prime face so maybe that was the help._

 

Well NW43 is a no.  It looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  I'll just say it aint working.  The NC55 looks better but it's just still not on mark.  I need some more golden I think.  My BF says it makes me look less vibrant or something.  So I'll go get a NC45 sample I guess and if it's too light then ion know.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 11, 2009)

i would just like to say that i am in love with this foundation and concealer. i do believe that this will be my new go to foundation-sorry studio fix! 
i am nc 45 and both the foundation and concealer work well-both together and separate.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2009)

I just picked up a sample tonight.  I got NC45 so we'll see how I like it.  I am excited to get up tomorrow and put it on.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ejr286* 

 
_There seems to be an issue with the NC50 at three of my local MAC counter/locations. The NC50 is darker than usual. The SA I spoke to today said they believe that the NC50 and NC55 are switched. So she tested the NC55 on me (I'm normally NC50), and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Has anyone else noticed this mismatch? 

By the way, I love this foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yessss! Someone else came across this problem as well! I thought it was just my local stores too! No girl you are right...there is a switch up in the NC50 and NC55 foundations, my MA said that same thing that they seemed to have put the wrong foundation in the wrong tube for those 2 shades! I took a sample of the NC50 (i could see it was too dark but tried anyway) and guuuurrrl it looked like mud on me! So yeah...will need to get the NC55 like yourself!  So I'll be wearing NC55 for my NC50 skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..Whatever works!!


----------



## ejr286 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_Well NW43 is a no. It looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'll just say it aint working. The NC55 looks better but it's just still not on mark. I need some more golden I think. My BF says it makes me look less vibrant or something. So I'll go get a NC45 sample I guess and if it's too light then ion know._

 
Same here, NC50 (my normal shade) is definitely a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me right now.  In the summer it will probably work.  I've been wearing the NC55, and while it looks ok it's just not completely right. It is less vibrant and maybe a little dull for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm using the MSF Natural Dark with it and I'm making it work.  I love this foundation...though, I need to find a more spot-on match.


----------



## ejr286 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Yessss! Someone else came across this problem as well! I thought it was just my local stores too! No girl you are right...there is a switch up in the NC50 and NC55 foundations, my MA said that same thing that they seemed to have put the wrong foundation in the wrong tube for those 2 shades! I took a sample of the NC50 (i could see it was too dark but tried anyway) and guuuurrrl it looked like mud on me! So yeah...will need to get the NC55 like yourself! So I'll be wearing NC55 for my NC50 skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..Whatever works!!_

 
That's right, I WILL make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The NC55 works, but it is missing a little something....but nothing I can't make work for now.  I hope MAC notices the issue and corrects it, though.


----------



## Avartsy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm having the same issue with the NC50 too. The MAC mua online suggested I go up to NC45 but I think it'll be too light and on the site, NC55 does look like it should be NC50...what a mess....reminds me of when I was trying to get matched with MUFE HD...3 trials...I'll just have to find time to go in a store to swatch.


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been wearing studio sculpt in NC44 for the past week and the coverage is beautiful. . . I got the concealer in NW40 to hide some hyperpigmentation. The NW35 concealer was way too light and NC42 went grayish, so the NW40 is perfect for me.


----------



## twobear (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_I just left my counter and I am NC 45 in studiofix powder and fluid but this MA said she thinks it is too light in this foundation.  She matched me with NW43
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I'm so confused.  I've never been matched to an NW at all and I get matched almost everytime I go into a store.  I'm oily so NW's usually end up being a hot dirty red mess after a few hours.  I brought home samples of NW43 and NC55 since it's lighter than the NC50.  I should have gotten an NC45 sample too.  I'm about to go try them._

 
I'm also a NC45 and I was matched to NW43.  I've been wearing the sample for a few days and the color is dead on.  It may be causing me a few breakouts though.  Will give it a few more days.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have a counter near me  so I have a few questions for oily skinned girls and anyone else that could answer: 
Does face feel oily after use? 
How long until it even begins to feel oily?
Does the foundation itself provide good coverage compared to Studio Fix Fluid?
Im an NC44 do I use the same color?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have a counter near me so I have a few questions for oily skinned girls and anyone else that could answer: 
Does face feel oily after use? 
How long until it even begins to feel oily?
Does the foundation itself provide good coverage compared to Studio Fix Fluid?
Im an NC44 do I use the same color?_

 
After I apply I set with MSF so no "sheen" or oilies after use
I would say I can go a good 4 hours before my t-zone needs a touch up
It provides great coverage...you can sheer it down or build it up in places that you need more coverage on your face. IMO, its less "heavy" feeling than SFF. 
Not sure about NC44 color...

HTH!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ejr286* 

 
_That's right, I WILL make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The NC55 works, but it is missing a little something....but nothing I can't make work for now. I hope MAC notices the issue and corrects it, though._

 
Okay so I'm wearing the NC55 (that should be Nc50) today...and ummm...its okaaaaay its not the right "shade fit" tho, I can tell you that! grrr....I gotta go back and find the right shade, or it may look like I'll have to mix the 2 shades together...I HOPE NOT!!...I hear you when you say it is missing a little something...I get the same result....it's just "there" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its not like a gorgeous "hollaaaa!!!" for me like my other mac fdtns....(the shade that is)....I love the foundation texture and lightness to it though....its like a mousse....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see how it holds up thru the day though and the shine factor. 
Did anyone feel like they have to kill the shine...like big time with this foundation??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt like I was on a battle ground this morning tryna kill some of the shine!!!! hmmmmmm......
let me know if u ladies are fighting with shine!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Feb 12, 2009)

OH MY GOOOOOOOSH!!! 
OKAY ladies so I just got back from the Ladies Room at my work and this foundation is Suuuuuuuuuuuuuper Sexxxxxxxxxxxxxy!!! My goodness! Its sultry and natural with that extra umph!!! I'm so glad I was the only lady in there cuz I was checking it out reallllly good, I was like standing back from the mirror,goin up close, checking out all angles of my face and def'ly checking out to see if there was the awful jaw/neck line difference...NOPE NONE A DAT! Just flawless.....though i did have a bit of demarcation lines in my forehead....gosh..but i fixed that with some blot powder....Overall I'm very very pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think for me..I have to let it "sink" in my skin to get the beauty of it, cuz when its applied at first...it looks a tiny bit ummm..."ashy"...dunno why
OMGosh ladies I was even making "modelesque poses" in the mirror!!!!  ..hahah ...until I heard someone coming in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaah....oh well..I cant help it if I feel sexeeeeh in this foundation...hahaha!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_OH MY GOOOOOOOSH!!! 
OKAY ladies so I just got back from the Ladies Room at my work and this foundation is Suuuuuuuuuuuuuper Sexxxxxxxxxxxxxy!!! My goodness! Its sultry and natural with that extra umph!!! I'm so glad I was the only lady in there cuz I was checking it out reallllly good, I was like standing back from the mirror,goin up close, checking out all angles of my face and def'ly checking out to see if there was the awful jaw/neck line difference...NOPE NONE A DAT! Just flawless.....though i did have a bit of demarcation lines in my forehead....gosh..but i fixed that with some blot powder....Overall I'm very very pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think for me..I have to let it "sink" in my skin to get the beauty of it, cuz when its applied at first...it looks a tiny bit ummm..."ashy"...dunno why
OMGosh ladies I was even making "modelesque poses" in the mirror!!!! ..hahah ...until I heard someone coming in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaah....oh well..I cant help it if I feel sexeeeeh in this foundation...hahaha!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I completely agree. I don't think you get the full effect until you've allowed the foundation to set for a couple hours. Then you look and its like HOT DAMN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










That's honestly what I had to do with the NC50 because at first I was like...this color is OFF. Now I think its a perfect fit. 

Do you think you can "finesse" your NC55 with the MSF natural to get the right color fit? That might help.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 12, 2009)

one week later still loving this, i actually forget i have foudation on my face!!! Soooo much lighter that SFF, i also like how you can make it more or less matte/dewy base on the powder you set it with  totally off topic but brownsuga lady that hair cut is hot


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 12, 2009)

i just bought some for the two brides im doing withing feb and march and i think they are gonna love this. have anyone tried the concealers? they seem to be like paint pot concealers. they go on as cream but dry right after. i cant stop looking at my hand where i swatched the foundation and the concealer that would go with the foundation. Im sorry but this was a better investment then HK.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I completely agree. I don't think you get the full effect until you've allowed the foundation to set for a couple hours. Then you look and its like HOT DAMN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










That's honestly what I had to do with the NC50 because at first I was like...this color is OFF. Now I think its a perfect fit. 

Do you think you can "finesse" your NC55 with the MSF natural to get the right color fit? That might help._

 
Okay, I thought it was just me.  My foundation looked _off_ right after I applied it, but then after it sank into my skin and a couple of hours later, it looked like my SKIN!!!!  And ITA with da_hood_model, it feels like NOTHING is on my face.  Great feeling!  MAC really hit the jackpot with this one.  

I am also glad that I can use my 100 brush to apply this.  WONDERFUL finish!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 12, 2009)

oh yeah another thing i love, it that i can touch my face or blow my nose and no foudation rubs off


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmmm...yeah I'll def'ly give that a try Brownsuga Lady! Didnt even think of that....I've just been holding my Blot Powder real close...lol...the foundation is still lookin tight though ....yup it def'ly looks better after its sunk in a couple of hours...you get the true beauty! 

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_oh yeah another thing i love, it that i can touch my face or blow my nose and no foudation rubs off_

 
O really? Wow thats great! I gotta test that out too....cuz I hated that with my other fdtns!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 12, 2009)

My counter finally received all of the colors and I was matched to NC55 and a NW40 concealer.  So far I'm really impressed. Feels great and no color change. I think I've found my HG foundation!


----------



## Regality101 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I will give it another go.  NC55 seems so off, I am normally C7.  I have not worn it for more than 20min. I will give it another go but I really think this formula would serve me well in the summer when I have my tan.


----------



## sweetie (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you all use to set this foundation.  I've usually just used my blot powder to set but maybe something else will work better.  I wanna get on the bus.. I'm running behind it.. but my foot keeps slipping off.  I want to love this foundation.


----------



## sharronmarie (Feb 13, 2009)

im not sure if this has been posted yet because i didnt read throught the whole thread but at my store it seems that NC50 and NC55 where mislabeled and NC55 was lighter than the NC50. i was orginally matched in NC50 and after seeing the tube i thought NO WAY! but she put it on and added NW40 concealer for more coverage and i thought it looked good untill i got home the next day and put it for myself. So i went back for an exchange and my normal MA discovered the mixup and NC55 was perfect!!!! Matched better than anything before


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_oh yeah another thing i love, it that i can touch my face or blow my nose and no foudation rubs off_

 





 say wot? tis all i needed to hear, thank you miss lady


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I am also glad that I can use my 100 brush to apply this. WONDERFUL finish!_

 
Sorry yall, I meant *109* brush!  It works well.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_*What do you all use to set this foundation. *I've usually just used my blot powder to set but maybe something else will work better. I wanna get on the bus.. I'm running behind it.. but my foot keeps slipping off. I want to love this foundation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I use my Bobbi Brown pressed powder, but only on my T-zone.  I am also trying to figure out if there is a powder that perfectly goes with this foundation.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried just using the concealer as foundation yet?


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have a counter near me so I have a few questions for oily skinned girls and anyone else that could answer: 
Does face feel oily after use? 
How long until it even begins to feel oily?
Does the foundation itself provide good coverage compared to Studio Fix Fluid?
Im an NC44 do I use the same color?_

 

The NC44 is dead on in my opinion. . . absolutely perfect. So you should be fine using it if it's your usual color.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone tryed the foundation that is really fair skinned? im nc15 in studio fix fluid and i was just wondering if anyone who is my color is using the studio sculpt and how they like in in comparison to studio fluid

us pale girls know how hard it is to find a foundation that matches us perfectly
let me know


----------



## pinkkvintage (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry i did a search for studio sculpt foundation and didnt realize it was under beauty of color.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! I will get the Studio Sculpt foundation soon. I will get it in NW47 since I was color matched with the Studio Fix Fluid in NW47. I keep hearing that it's way better than SFF. I will most definately try it.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone tried just using the concealer as foundation yet?_

 
Although I like the foundation, I'm in love with the concealer. I use the concealer and powder by itself. I returned the foundation because the concealer is enough for me.


----------



## MsHeatherNicole (Feb 14, 2009)

Yesterday, at the recommendation of you lovely ladies, I went back to MAC to test NC55 and perhaps exchange my NC50 and when I put it on, it didn't look like my NC50 in other colors at all, it looked kinda gray. So, I'm sticking with NC50.


----------



## damsel (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ it's funny you should say that. when i went to test this foundation out i presented the ma with both tubes of n50 & nc55 because of what everyone on here was saying. the ma said that even though nc55 is lighter she would not recommend it because it is for people with olive undertones [i have yellow ones]. plus, i remember erine saying that she tried it on a customer and it looked ashy. so, be careful ladies. i have no problem with the nc50, it looks dark in the tube, yes, but it blended well with my skin. so it appears to be a good match.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_^^^ it's funny you should say that. when i went to test this foundation out i presented the ma with both tubes of n50 & nc55 because of what everyone on here was saying. the ma said that even though nc55 is lighter she would not recommend it because it is for people with olive undertones [i have yellow ones]. plus, i remember erine saying that she tried it on a customer and it looked ashy. so, be careful ladies. i have no problem with the nc50, it looks dark in the tube, yes, but it blended well with my skin. so it appears to be a good match._

 
Same here. I'm sticking with my NC50.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a FOTD using Studio Sculpt NC50 foundation for your reference ladies...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...t-nc50-130551/


----------



## lovesong (Feb 14, 2009)

I want to try this stuff!!Unfortunately, they ran out of NW45 and I'm like WTF!!!!!!So I'm just going to wait til they stock some more than I get the foundation/concealer together because I don't want to buy it online.

I do have a sample and was amazed!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 14, 2009)

i went to two mac stands look for my NW 45!!!!! but it won't happen again i gotta stash of this now!!!


----------



## tamelao (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it just me or is anyone else noticing that they are overly greasy after wearing this foundation after about 6 hours?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

It does not make me oily at all...However my skin is very dry


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 16, 2009)

i haven't had a problem and my nose is hella oily, everyone is different though


----------



## sweetie (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tamelao* 

 
_Is it just me or is anyone else noticing that they are overly greasy after wearing this foundation after about 6 hours?_

 

I'm an oily girl and it did feel kind of ion know, wet, on my skin and I was pretty oily toward the middle of the day.  I don't know if I was more oily with it or if it felt that way because it felt wetter.  Maybe I need to set it with something different IDK.


----------



## Regality101 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am rarely oily but my forehead was rather shiny at the end of the day.  I don't know what was up with that.


----------



## tamelao (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I am glad it was not just me!  Da_hood_model has a mattifying primer suggestion on her blog.  Perhaps we could try that.  I have attached a pic to show you gals the grease!  LOL!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Okay I got the foundation in NC50 (my normal shade) and concealor in NW45. My preliminary results are I LOVE IT! I just had her color match me on one side of my face so I haven't done a full face wear it all day trial but like everyone says it looks so natural. It does give a satin-like finish that you can use powder to mattify if you prefer. It looks like your skin but better. I love the concealor as well. Like butter! I passed on the brushes. I have a good foundation and concealor brush already. Didn't seem necessary._

 
Girrrrl, I love it too. I am NC50 and NW43 mix.  I forget that I am wearing foundation... Hope they make it permanent.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tamelao* 

 
_Ok, I am glad it was not just me!  Da_hood_model has a mattifying primer suggestion on her blog.  Perhaps we could try that.  I have attached a pic to show you gals the grease!  LOL!_

 

girl that is a pretty glow!

I had the MA put it on me. It was alright. But for me it transfers. Not cool. I will continue to hold on to my colorstay by revlon (I wish they would get a color between the cappuccino and mahogany =(...)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 17, 2009)

I used scupt today and all day it was fine until I had to run across downtown to union station.. after breaking out a sweat I was shiny.  Though I did dust on some studio fix and it was perfect again.  Now back at home I am a bit shiny again.. I'm sorry I still love it.  I don't mind patting on some SF to touch up once in a while.
Bought the full bottle today.. this will be in place of studio fix fluid for now.


----------



## d n d (Feb 17, 2009)

How is this stuff on the skin?  Studio Fix powder and Studio Fix Fluid broke me out so I was wondering has anyone noticed any irritation?


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 17, 2009)

oh yeah I totally forget mention i been using the Boots No 7 mattifying primer (from target) mixed with monistat chaffing gel been work very nicely so far and is still cheaper that most primers for the two


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Girrrrl, I love it too. I am NC50 and NW43 mix. I forget that I am wearing foundation... Hope they make it permanent.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
don't worry it is!!!!


----------



## sweetie (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_oh yeah I totally forget mention i been using the Boots No 7 mattifying primer (from target) mixed with monistat chaffing gel been work very nicely so far and is still cheaper that most primers for the two_

 

shoot i just threw out a bottle of boots primer because it turned to toothpaste on my skin and i used very little.  I wonder if it would have worked better mixed with the chaffing gel.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_girl that is a pretty glow!_

 
That's what i'm saying! Skin looks great.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_shoot i just threw out a bottle of boots primer because it turned to toothpaste on my skin and i used very little. I wonder if it would have worked better mixed with the chaffing gel._

 
by itself it is very toothpaste like i was bout to toss it then somewhere i was reading if you mix the chaffing gel with a mattifier it was betta for oily skin this was the only one i had so i tried and it works strangely betta then both on their own


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_How is this stuff on the skin? Studio Fix powder and Studio Fix Fluid broke me out so I was wondering has anyone noticed any irritation?_

 
not me but everyone is different - you will have to try it out to see.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I used scupt today and all day it was fine until I had to run across downtown to union station.. after breaking out a sweat I was shiny.  Though I did dust on some studio fix and it was perfect again.  Now back at home I am a bit shiny again.. I'm sorry I still love it.  I don't mind patting on some SF to touch up once in a while.
Bought the full bottle today.. this will be in place of studio fix fluid for now._

 

Meee too!!! And it's funny, but I always get shiny when I go into Union Station too.... I can't explain it, but I always do... LOL... It's too crowded and the GO trains bug me...LOL


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_don't worry it is!!!!_

 
hol up, hol up LOL. The MA at the counter I went to said it was a LE.  Well, I am going to take your word for it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ yep is is very Perm


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Meee too!!! And it's funny, but I always get shiny when I go into Union Station too.... I can't explain it, but I always do... LOL... It's too crowded and the GO trains bug me...LOL_

 
Oh yes they bug me too.. I'm always in a rush to get in and out of there and the people on my line push and press up against you when the train pulls up.. yuck.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ yep is is very Perm_

 
I was going to get some more, but since it is perm, I will wait to stock up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

I only got two because my color is always gone it seems...And I barely wear foundation...I am OCD I think


----------



## tamelao (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the compliments but I feel like a grease ball!  I am not used to having to touch this stuff up and all I have is MSF in dark!  I guess I will go and get some blot powder or pressed powder as well.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It does not make me oily at all...However my skin is very dry_

 
From what i've heard from others, if you have oily skin this foundation hasn't been a hit at all. But for folks like me, and TISH, it has been a best friend for dry skin. Even without moisturizer (and its winter) this stuff feels amazing


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_How is this stuff on the skin?  Studio Fix powder and Studio Fix Fluid broke me out so I was wondering has anyone noticed any irritation?_

 
Studio Fix broke me out too.  After wearing the Studio Sculpt twice, I have a massive breakout.... Back to the store it goes for me.  I will just stick to my MUFE.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 18, 2009)

This foundation sounds like my skin  heaven and its way cheaper than MUFE HD woohoo


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have extremely oily skin, oil slicks.  This is not a good foundation for me.  It didn't matter what I put under it, I was still oily after a short time.  I don't mind touching up, but not every 20 mins.  Plus, it broke me out terribly.  I am trying to clear up the bumps now...I do not have any luck with MAC foundations (except Studio Stick).


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried the Studio Sculpt Concealer and really wanted to love it 
but I find I prefer the coverage, cream texture & the way MUFE Full Cover Cream Concealer blends better


----------



## elongreach (Feb 18, 2009)

When I went in for the Hello Kitty event at Nordstoms, I asked the MA to use this foundation and concealor.  First of all every MA at MAC I've gone to has classified me as NC45.  And just like most of you, I go at least once a month for all the new collections.  I get makeovers about every other month.  

This MA told me she didn't think I was an NC45.  She said at least not year round.  So she use NC42 on me.  Not only did the color match, but I really enjoyed the foundation.  I'm not sold on the concealor though.  It seemed to be seeping into my lines (the few I have).  She didn't use that much and I kept it on all day.  I have a really oily tzone, but I get oily using my Satinfinish as well (I'm the only person I know that cannot stand Studio Fix).  However I was just slighty oily compared to normally after 6 hours of wear.  

So when I get paid next week, I'm going back to get the foundation in my new shade and a 190 (think that's what she used) brush.


----------



## MAC*GIRL08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am a studio fix fluid girl NW30/35 that has always been my favorite - I have tried the sculpt, I like it mixed with the strobe cream for a dewy look.  I have noticed however that as the day goes on and I'm at the counter my nose gets really shiny lol!  Of course we are under those bright lights and it's usually pretty hot temperature wise on the floor.  I can't say I LOVE the new sculpt - I have tried it on several clients and notice it kinda "sits" on top of the poors on certain skin types.   Also the shades are not always true and you need to mix two tubes to get that perfect match.  So in my opinion, the product it still in it's infancy stage and needs some tweeking maybe.   As far as the concealer I really like that and it works well with the Studio Fix fluid!  Hope this helps girls......


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

You know I wanted to love the foundation..coverage is perfect!! I fount 4-6 forming pimples...and I don't break out normally (once a month one will form)


----------



## babycoconut (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I am not the only one who broke out from the foundation. I really liked how it made me look and I was in denial that it was forming these bumps (which I never had before) on my chin and forehead. But alas, it was the foundation because once I stopped using it, the bumps went away. 

I'm so sad. 

Does anyone know if the concealer causes you to have the same reaction?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

awww! I cant afford for anything to break me out right now darn!


----------



## shyste (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Yes, I did. I though judging by another poster's pics in the major thread, that it would run light...but it's really not that different. I took a look at both the foundation and the concealer and they are the same color as what I would wear._

 
In my case it did run light..I am normally a NW45 but had to go down to NW47 on the foundation..and in the concealer I had to get NW50...for me the NW45 was extremely light and did not blend well..but once the MA got the colors right..it felt awesome on my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope I don't break out...like most of you are saying...


----------



## shyste (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Okay, I thought it was just me. My foundation looked off right after I applied it, but then after it sank into my skin and a couple of hours later, it looked like my SKIN!!!! And ITA with da_hood_model, it feels like NOTHING is on my face. Great feeling! MAC really hit the jackpot with this one. 
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I completely agree. I don't think you get the full effect until you've allowed the foundation to set for a couple hours. Then you look and its like HOT DAMN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

My MA told me that is what this foundation is supposed to do..like sink into your skin and "pump" itself up as you wear it throughout the day...now I am no MA & wasn't sure what she meant by "pump" but it seems to be working..can't wait to use mine...I have absolutely no mu on today....


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have problem skin as well... although i really want to try it .. I don't want and more bumps






**passing**


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

It works fine for me. I'm a NC25 in it and I'm normally...a NC25 lolz.
I set it off with the Hello Kitty Tahitian Sand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This didn't break me out so I'm happy with my purchase because it does give me an airbrushed look


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 22, 2009)

I did break out the 1st time I used this foundation but that's the same thing that happened the 1st time I used SFF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....I waited til I cleared up and tried them both again and no breakouts! I'm not sure what causes that maybe your skin has to get used to the ingredients in the new formulas.....IDK


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 23, 2009)

Oily girls beware. I wore this foundation the other day around my jaw line just to test it out, then the next day I wore it all over my face, and my skin was perfection!!!! Absolute perfection!  My face itched a few hours after I tried it on my jawline, then all day after and is still itching 4 days later.  If you're an oily girl like me and every other oily girl with bad reviews, don't even bother.  I have fine bumps and regular sized bumps ALL over my face.  It's disgusting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I will stick to the concealer, which is Heaven.  Clearly this foundation is for drier skins b/c of the creaminess, which I knew, but had to try anyway.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Oily girls beware. I wore this foundation the other day around my jaw line just to test it out, then the next day I wore it all over my face, and my skin was perfection!!!! Absolute perfection!  My face itched a few hours after I tried it on my jawline, then all day after and is still itching 4 days later.  If you're an oily girl like me and every other oily girl with bad reviews, don't even bother.  I have fine bumps and regular sized bumps ALL over my face.  It's disgusting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I will stick to the concealer, which is Heaven.  Clearly this foundation is for drier skins b/c of the creaminess, which I knew, but had to try anyway._

 
Agreed.  My skin looked pretty good once I got the application down but it's just not for me especially considering that it's going to get warmer and my skin is going to get oilier.  Right now it's not too bad and fortunately I didn't break out.

Erin, I am so glad I watched you video where you use the concealer (well I watch all your videos anyway but that's not the point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I really like it.  It does cover like Studio Finish.  I was impressed.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks babe!  Yeah it was so amazing that I had to do a video ASAP!  It really is amazing! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Agreed.  My skin looked pretty good once I got the application down but it's just not for me especially considering that it's going to get warmer and my skin is going to get oilier.  Right now it's not too bad and fortunately I didn't break out.

Erin, I am so glad I watched you video where you use the concealer (well I watch all your videos anyway but that's not the point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I really like it.  It does cover like Studio Finish.  I was impressed._


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 8, 2009)

I returned my studio sculpt.. I liked it.. but i found it looked a little maskey.. and i thought.. if I am going to use something on my face i really want to like it.. so I went back to studio fix fluid which I am very happy with.  Still using the sculpt concealer though.


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I retuned my studio sculpt.. I liked it.. but i found it looked a little maskey.. and i thought.. if I am going to use something on my face i really want to like it.. so I went back to studio fix fluid which I am very happy with. Still using the sculpt concealer though._

 
Same. After trying NW47 and NW45 then back to the NW47 I realised this wasn't working, and as much as I wanted to, I did NOT love it.

I'm happy again with my SFF


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 8, 2009)

my skin use to be crazy oily i doubt if i could have work with this if it still was, i tried sff yesterday and it really dried my skin out but i'm keeping it on standby for the summer


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Mar 8, 2009)

After being matched to the wrong color in Nordstrom (NW45 which they were out of anyway), I went to the MAC store and was matched to the NC50 (which is what I normally wear) and it's a good match. But after all that drama, the MAC store was out so I just got a sample. I'm going to order it on the website. But I've worn the sample the last three days and so far so good. This is the first foundation I've ever had that doesn't transfer onto anything else though.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thatgrlispoison* 

 
_After being matched to the wrong color in Nordstrom (NW45 which they were out of anyway), I went to the MAC store and was matched to the NC50 (which is what I normally wear) and it's a good match. But after all that drama, the MAC store was out so I just got a sample. I'm going to order it on the website. But I've worn the sample the last three days and so far so good. *This is the first foundation I've ever had that doesn't transfer onto anything else though.*_

 
^^This is why I'm going to the counter this week to try this out. SF, ST, and SFF all transferred onto my clothes and hands if I so much as scratched the side of my nose terribly.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 9, 2009)

Broke me out. However, I do like the concealer.


----------



## shyste (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_In my case it did run light..I am normally a NW45 but had to go down to NW47 on the foundation..and in the concealer I had to get NW50...for me the NW45 was extremely light and did not blend well..but once the MA got the colors right..it felt awesome on my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope I don't break out...like most of you are saying..._

 

Update..I did have a tiny breakout but not sure from what
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I also tried out a new makeup remover (oil of olay & new brand of wipes)...so I am gonna give it one mo try 'gain and use my regular remover method and see what happens..keep ya fingers crossed for me cause I really really wanna like it!!!


----------



## carandru (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, so far the concealer I love..  The foundation, eh not so much. I was matched to a NC55 and got a sample of that.  The color was definitely a little off...but my real problem was about 2 hours later, my face was so shiny and oily looking. I'm a little oily on my T-zone, but not like that.  Lastly, my face started itching a few hours later.  I didn't notice any bumps or anything, but I probably will let this one go for me.


----------



## lisalovescpt (Mar 14, 2009)

I love, love, love the foundation!!!!

Flawless skin, no breakouts, no shine (I have combination skin, dry cheeks, oily t-zone and i just checked - 6 hours after applying - the foundation look wonderful), simply perfect skin (that's what it looks like, not what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)!

I'm normally a NC 20 and the same goes for this foundation!

I can't wait to try the concealer as well. 

My skin LOVES this gel-based formula!!!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 14, 2009)

I tried this out today. First of all a big thank you to Laura at the Towson Town Center MAC Store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She went above and beyond to help me. I was totally out of foundation and today is my 18th anniversary (no I'm not that old, only 36 LOL) and my daughter's birthday party was  today. She matched me to NC55, which they were out of. She calls 3 more MAC stores and 2 Nordies for me and no NC55 anywhere. She did not have any sample containers and I really needed something for today at least. She found a B2M shadow pot, sanitized it for me and gave me a generous sample. Also, she didn't try to sell me anything I didn't need. 

Now about the foundation. So far so good. No oily mess and I'm an oily girl. I did use a primer first and set with MSF. The first thing my BFF (former model) says to me is "Diva, your makeup looks good". I'm satisfied so far. Probably could have used a blot powder touch up but I misplaced it so I went without and it was still fine. No makeup coming off on my hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll keep a watch for breakouts. I will be seriously upset if this breaks me out but right now it gets a


----------



## jayne5787 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hm, so it seems like the majority of people loves the Studio Sculpt foundation, but I can't get it to work for me! I'm usually an NC40/NC42, but both shades in this foundation make me look really ashy. 

When I was first getting color matched, the girl said it was possible I was an NW40, but she put the NC40 on me and it looked fine. When I tried to use the foundation at home the next day, it looked HORRIBLE! It just looked ashy and caked on. I figured I just had to let it "sink it" but throughout the day it still looked weird. Should I try NW40 instead? Also, is there a better technique to applying it? She used the 109 when she used it on me and that's what I've been using, but if anyone has a better suggestion please let me know!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 15, 2009)

oops, wrong thread. sorry


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayne5787* 

 
_Hm, so it seems like the majority of people loves the Studio Sculpt foundation, but I can't get it to work for me! I'm usually an NC40/NC42, but both shades in this foundation make me look really ashy. 

When I was first getting color matched, the girl said it was possible I was an NW40, but she put the NC40 on me and it looked fine. When I tried to use the foundation at home the next day, it looked HORRIBLE! It just looked ashy and caked on. I figured I just had to let it "sink it" but throughout the day it still looked weird. Should I try NW40 instead? Also, is there a better technique to applying it? She used the 109 when she used it on me and that's what I've been using, but if anyone has a better suggestion please let me know!_

 
I mix mine with a bit of Strobe Cream...if you have that try it...it gives a really great non ashy finish


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd definitely try mixing it with strobe. I find that this foundation can look really really bad if you don't dilute it a bit.


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 15, 2009)

i really like the consistency of this foundation, as well as the coverage. 
however... im a little upset that they didn't have a nc 27... i first tried the nc 30 and it was too dark, and what was really weird was the nc 40 was SOOOO close to nc 30. (slightly more on the yellow side, im asian.) So i bought that first,, but when i got home and played with it.. it make my face look SO dark. I went back and tried the nc 25 in the store.. but it was too light.. 
IN THE END.. i bought both of it, and i mix the two. 

overall i really really like it! :- )


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2009)

I just posted in the main thread for this collection but I thought i post here too. I got this concealor and foundation combo this weekend. I was matched for concealer in NC20 to cover all the annoying pink in my face and they also matched me for foundation in NW25. I thought it was weird coz I wear Studio fix in NW30, but all the MA's there agreed that NW30 was a lil off and NW25 was perfect. Anyway, I love this new foundation. I think I finally found my HG combo; matches me perfectly, feels great on and doesn't make me look oily, even without a primer it's still perfection!

So happy!!!


----------



## lolli (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought this awhile ago and haven't really played with because I got MUF HD foundation around the same time and was using that.  So anywho, I used it the last two days and I yesterday I noticed I had some tiny bumps on my face.  I didn't really think it was related to the foundation until today.  I just took my makeup off and I have more little bumps.  I am so disappointed because it made my skin look fabulous.  But I am working too hard to get my skin looking good again to continue to risk more break outs.


----------



## lisalovescpt (Mar 17, 2009)

Update:

My skin looks better than EVER!!!! 

After trying about a hundred different foundations I came to the conclusion that: "Well, Lisa, your skin seems to break out no matter what you do! SO stop blaming it on products, it's simply your skin!" 

So, not only did the Studio Sculpt NOT break me out (more than usual), it actually seems like this is the first foundation that i ever used (and i tried quite a few from lancome over chanel to l'oreal) that doesn't break me out!

I can only recommend: GIVE IT A TRY. All our skins are different, so if you don't like it, just take it back!


----------



## Mrs.Smith (Mar 17, 2009)

after reading this WHOLE thread today, I went out and copped the studio sculpt. I noticed that alot of people were saying that NW 45 was sold out, so I called my favorite FS store, at Columbia Mall...(I've also been waiting for their blush palettes to come in so this would have been a perfect excuse to get both) per usual lately, they don't have it-----no sculpt in nw45 and no blush palettes!!! WTHAY?!!!! 

So I called Pentagon City Mall FS store, and the MUA said she had one tube of nw45 left and she'd hold it behind the counter for me. OKAY....let me just say....it seems that NW45 has never matched my skin, and yet thats what all the MAC mua have been pinning me down too, so I started buying a shade or two extra and just mixing. Well today I go in, and guess what I was matched with in studio sculpt???? NC 50! WHO KNEWWWWWWWW? Anyhoots I bought the foundation and the concealer in NC 50,and I love, love, loveeeeeeeee it so far, the look, the weight (or lack there of) and the match seems perfect! They also had the blush palette that I've been waiting on Columbia to get for ions now...I picked up two shadows (plumage and a gold color the name escapes me) & some strobe cream as well...any of you women of color using this? If so how?

I'm hoping my search for the perfect foundation is OVER!


----------



## yay1 (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you guys apply this to give a flawless finish? Anyone using sponges?


----------



## shyste (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayne5787* 

 
_Hm, so it seems like the majority of people loves the Studio Sculpt foundation, but I can't get it to work for me! I'm usually an NC40/NC42, but both shades in this foundation make me look really ashy. 

When I was first getting color matched, the girl said it was possible I was an NW40, but she put the NC40 on me and it looked fine. When I tried to use the foundation at home the next day, it looked HORRIBLE! It just looked ashy and caked on. I figured I just had to let it "sink it" but throughout the day it still looked weird. Should I try NW40 instead? Also, is there a better technique to applying it? She used the 109 when she used it on me and that's what I've been using, but if anyone has a better suggestion please let me know!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yay1* 

 
_How do you guys apply this to give a flawless finish? Anyone using sponges?_

 
I use the 109 brush...sponges don't work well with this imo...I do a small area at a time because u have to work with it...I had a break out after the 1st use...but nothing since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coulda just been due to it was new product...never tried the strobe cream but it couldn't hurt...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ you will love the strobe cream mixed with it....feel and looks so good


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 4, 2009)

ITA with tish, also try with your fave moisturizer!!!! tish have u use the prep and prime powder with this


----------



## JustSloan (Apr 5, 2009)

I have fairly sensitive, dry skin.  My face has hated Studio Tech, but loved the concealer (Just to cover those circles)
Has anyone had any major break-outs, Rashes or anything odd skin wise happen?  
I've been eye'ing this for a while now, I'd just hate to get it home, and in a week have my skin looking a mess.


----------



## crystrill (Apr 26, 2009)

So as I've mentioned like 100x all over Specktra, I work at a CCO in Orlando. And Orlando has two locations. So I went to the other one that I don't work at and they had like 10 shades, including NC50 that I always wear so I bought it (after my discount it was TEN DOLLARS!). Then I went to MAC and got color matched. NC 50 and NC 45 looked good. The outer parts of my face is NC 50, the inner is more NC 45. So me and the MA decided on NC 45 with a powder to darken the areas that should be darkened. So now looking at myself, I don't think I like NC 45 all that much. After my discount at MAC it was TWENTY DOLLARS. NC50 was only $10! So I am thinking I might return NC 45 (or sell it since it's BNIB) and just keep NC 50. Or keep BOTH and use BOTH. But that's such a pain. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## NewlyMACd (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I went today to get some Rose Romance (which nothing stood out so I got nothing from it) but figured I should get the concealer to cover my dark spots.  I havne't graduated to wearing foundation yet.  So we tried the NC50 with a 217 brush and OMG heaven.  Now the bad news is, it was sold out.  Sold out there and online.  So to the pp, Im going to try Pentagon and pray that have it.  So


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, i don't know what happened.
I loved the SS foundation so much when i bought it. It felt so lightweight, like i don't have anything on my skin at all. I didn't break out but... after a couple of use, it just became cakey on my skin and acted like it melts on my skin, and i have a slightly combination skin, no foundation has done that for me! Weird!
I gave up! I'm back to YSL and Guerlain!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay looking at NC45 it is toooo light! Just putting the bottle next to my skin looks light! My MUFE HD was a perfect match and is darker. I'm returning the NC 45 tomorrow.


----------

